# After many months of restriction free living, Perth has had mask wearing reinstated



## Bretrick (Dec 23, 2021)

One backpacker from Queensland arrived in Perth and has tested positive to Covid, possibly the Delta strain.
Masks have become mandatory indoors from 6 pm 23rd Dec until 6am 28th Dec.
Can someone answer this question?
If herd immunity is reached, ie, 90 - 95% community vaccination, will all restriction be lifted forever more?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 23, 2021)

Herd immunity to which variant? 
It stands to reason that if this virus continues to mutate, no-one can answer your question with any certainty.


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2021)

No because they will keep "discovering" variants and locking down and masking people up all over again.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2021)

Our governor reinstated the indoor mask mandate unless a business has proof of vaccination policies in effect.

IMO it's a small common-sense measure that never should have been dropped or relaxed.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 23, 2021)

No, because it has nothing to do with the virus.  It’s about power and compliance.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 23, 2021)

chic said:


> No because they will keep "discovering" variants and locking down and masking people up all over again.


Fighting viruses is not like swatting a fly.
It is more like taking on the Hydra.
It is an epic battle and requires heroic effort.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 23, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Our governor reinstated the indoor mask mandate unless a business has proof of vaccination policies in effect.
> 
> IMO it's a small common-sense measure that never should have been dropped or relaxed.


Our state Premier has had to do the same one day after lifting the mask mandate because of the alarming rate of new daily infections and  also the alarming number of medical staff unable to be on duty.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 23, 2021)

We never lifted the mask mandate here. Omnicron is running wild here and we have had more lock down measures added. I think we could be living with the variants forever...


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 23, 2021)

Perth might be about to have an outbreak of Covid.
Since yesterday's news of the backpacker testing positive, their have been 5 confirmed positives from close contacts.
Here we go?


----------



## chic (Dec 24, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> We never lifted the mask mandate here. Omnicron is running wild here and we have had more lock down measures added. I think we could be living with the variants forever...


I've heard it's really rough in Canada.  Are they going to mandate vaccines there? Do you know?


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 26, 2021)

chic said:


> I've heard it's really rough in Canada.  Are they going to mandate vaccines there? Do you know?


No, I don't know. I guess you mean make us get the vaccine? Not a problem with me as we have already had all our vaccines in my house and are only waiting for the booster for both of my sons on Jan. 5th.


----------

